# Its coming



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

2nd week of November already guys. Its coming and nothings gonna stop it. Hope to meet up with big daddy and the gang at Presque Isle again.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Cant wait. Im ready for ice!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Stop that....we still hit in the 70's during the day...don't be in such a hurry


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Ice Ice stay away!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The Way The Last Couple Winters Have Been, Nobody Wins!


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Just check the weather forcast for the U.P.--snowsnowsnow! cant wait for the 15th(yea i know were talking ice, but its coming)
Steve


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Think I'll get the short rods out of the attic this week. This year, when the ice fishing displays are put out at Gander Mtn I'm gonna be all over them EARLY. They pulled them too soon last year and I had trouble finding what I wanted in the middle of the season. Time to bump the charge on the Vex, and sharpen the auger. Anyone seen a woolybear lately?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i see it's time for me to off set the ice dance with the indian summer strut!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone seen a woolybear lately?

been seeing then up here in neohio (kent) for at least 2 weeks bring on the ice  ..................jim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Bo! Nice to see you here. Can't wait for the hard stuff. Sure was chilly today. We need about three weeks of 20's to low 30's at night, followed by 4 days of teens or even single digits. I'm ready and I'm dancin my large tail off!!! Gander has power augers out. Can you say "layaway"?

See ya guys!!!


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Does Gander have lay-a-way Carl?

Gene


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

GM twinsburg was kickin it into high gear just now, setting up a row of ice fishing supplies. They already had some shanties, augers, and ice rods out...today they were setting up more ice fishing related items.


GANDER MOUNTAIN
2695 CREEKSIDE DRIVE
TWINSBURG, OH 44087
phone : (330) 405-2999
www.gandermountain.com
About 0.00 miles away

GANDER MOUNTAIN
9620 DIAMOND CENTRE DR
MENTOR, OH 44060
phone : (440) 639-8545
www.gandermountain.com
About 25.62 miles away

GANDER MOUNTAIN
4938 PORTAGE ST NW
NORTH CANTON, OH 44720
phone : (330) 498-0995
www.gandermountain.com
About 30.25 miles away

GANDER MOUNTAIN
5244 COBBLESTONE ROAD
SHEFFIELD VILLAGE, OH 44035
phone : (440) 934-8222
www.gandermountain.com
About 34.52 miles away

GANDER MOUNTAIN
2390 NILES CORTLAND RD
WARREN, OH 44484
phone : (330) 544-5800
www.gandermountain.com
About 36.51 miles away

GANDER MOUNTAIN
2088 INTERCHANGE RD
MILLCREEK PAVILION
ERIE, PA 16565
phone : (814) 868-0880
www.gandermountain.com
About 86.74 miles away

GANDER MOUNTAIN
2400 MARKET PLACE BLVD
MOON TOWNSHIP, PA 15108
phone : (412) 494-9229
www.gandermountain.com
About 86.99 miles away

GANDER MOUNTAIN
1500 WEST CHESTNUT STREET
WASHINGTON, PA 15301
phone : (724) 229-9800
www.gandermountain.com
About 101.16 miles away

GANDER MOUNTAIN
4505 CENTURY III BLVD
WEST MIFFLIN, PA 15122
phone : (412) 653-7300
www.gandermountain.com
About 104.78 miles away


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I seen a wooly bear tonight while sitting in my ground blind. OK guys whats the wise tail about them anyway ? Thanks...........Rich


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

The bigger the orange band, the longer the winter. GO ORANGE!


----------

